# Can I mix Eco Complete with my gravel?? Converting to Planted!!!



## big ounce (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello everyone! I have a 75 gallon tank that I want to convert into a planted tank. Based on the general rule of 2 lbs of gravel/substrate per gallon of water, I'm aiming for about 80 lbs of substrate. I currently have about 60 lbs of white gravel in the tank. What I would like to do is add about 20 - 40 lbs of Eco complete to the gravel to create a better substrate for growing. 

Should I add 20 or 40?

Do you think that's a good idea? 

Will it be a sufficient substrate for low to mid light plants?


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

You can mix it if you like but the eco-complete will settle to the bottom, underneath the gravel. Eventually you will have all gravel on top which sometimes makes plants harder to keep in the substrate.


----------



## big ounce (Apr 13, 2014)

peachii said:


> You can mix it if you like but the eco-complete will settle to the bottom, underneath the gravel. Eventually you will have all gravel on top which sometimes makes plants harder to keep in the substrate.


That's not too bad. Sounds like I need to put at least 40 lbs of gravel.


----------



## Absntmind (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html


----------



## BobLsaget (Apr 29, 2014)

*Amazon*

If you were unaware its super cheap on amazon right now $23, with prime.

Amazon.com : CaribSea Eco-Complete 20-Pound Planted Aquarium, Black : Aquarium Decor Gravel : Pet Supplies


And keep in mind the higher ratio of eco complete to gravel the better for the Plants, if its in your budget 100% is best but not necessary. You only need about 2-4 inches max thickness for most plants, so definetly like you said use the regular stones for the base layer (especially for hill features or stonescapes). If you keep your gravel vacuum on a lower setting it shouldn't mix the substrate to much.


----------

